
CRISPR gene editing can cause hundreds of unintended mutations - sebleon
https://phys.org/news/2017-05-crispr-gene-hundreds-unintended-mutations.html
======
WheelsAtLarge
I'm a programmer who's been programming for a long time. The worst type of
project for me is to go into a pile of code and start making changes. Many
times I can get away with it but most of the time I pay by breaking the code
then or finding the trouble later.

The genome is no different. If you make changes at one point you're bound to
get unintended consequences. This article does not surprise me. The big
problem is that we can't back up and start over.

We think now that global warming or nuclear weapons are the problem but the
real threat is something we don't expect. Like screwing up our biological
environment by changing the genome without knowing enough about the
consequences.

Does anyone know how to backup and restore that?

